

Wikipedia Chemical Structure Explorer - dalke
http://www.cheminfo.org/wikipedia/

======
dalke
(Caution! it will take about 10-20 seconds to load the data. Even from
localhost, it takes about 5 seconds to start up.)

It's an interactive explorer of the chemical structures in Wikipedia. You can
sketch a structure in the upper-left, and have it search for structures which
contain that as a substructure, or search for structures which are similar to
the drawn structure. All of this is done in the browser.

In the middle left you can search by name. In the bottom left it gives an
overview of the search results. The right side shows information about the
structure, including its Wikipedia pages.

All this is done interactively in the web browser. It requires only static
files, plus a connection to Wikipedia. I cloned the repo and started my own
server with "python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000".

I read about this in the paper "Wikipedia Chemical Structure Explorer:
substructure and similarity searching of molecules from Wikipedia" at
[http://www.jcheminf.com/content/7/1/10](http://www.jcheminf.com/content/7/1/10)
.

